# PMQ's Regulations?



## putz (17 Mar 2005)

Excuse me for being uneducated   but I couldn't find info on this.

Just out of curiosity what are the regulations governing PMQ's.  I thought that they had to be maintained (yard and such) in a respectable manner.  I also assumed when you were done with the forces you had to vacate the PMQ.  I was just wondering because I had a file come across my desk and this PMQ was just Destroyed by the previous occupant.  Also, it stated that he was allowed to stay in the PMQ for almost a year AFTER his medical discharge from the army.  Also, wondering this as I am joining and am common law with my girlfriend ( I know about barracks and the possibility of having to stay in them for awhile) and was wondering if there are certain requirements for upkeep of a PMQ.  Sorry if this has been posted before but I'm pretty sure the first part of my post hasn't been covered anywhere I did somewhat of a search on it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Mar 2005)

The two bases I have had experiences with PMQ do require you to maintain your house/grounds to an acceptable level.  This does not mean manicured grass, just mowed maybe once a month.  The march outs under CFHA have become a lot more lenient, if you use a company that guarantees a pass...problem there, maybe.
Damage to a PMQ usually has to be repaired or paid for, usually.  If there are compassionate grounds, they may be waived, but I would think you would need a pretty good excuse.  Same with staying in PMQs after release.  Compassionate grounds, you are still undergoing some sort of treatment in the local area hospital, etc may allow you to stay there.  Cases like that are decided on a case by case basis so you cannot make a general statement about whether it is allowed or not.


----------



## putz (17 Mar 2005)

I see thank you for the answer.  This PMQ in particular was right done in the individual skipped out on the March out and the pictures that I saw of the PMQ (I work on the collections end for repairs and back rent) looks as though it was some sort of drug lab/grow op (ex member does state that he has a drug prob. relate to operational stress).


----------



## Ennasa (17 Mar 2005)

From my memories (my father being retired from the military) it had to be respectfully maintained.   If there was a hole in the wall, my dad would fix it before leaving, he even sanded and revarnished a floor once.   I remember hearing that if you put up walls in the basement (if you had one) and the next occupant didnt want any then you had to take everything down.   As for the yard, I know that where we lived there were Pet control Officers who would go around checking back yards, looking to see if you had a dog and if you picked up your dog poop.... if you didnt then you would get a fine of some sort if I remember correctly. And the last thing that I remember is that the PMQ had to be cleaned before you left (floors, walls, everything)   You could either do it yourself or pay someone to come in and do it for you. Mind you that this was 10 years ago and I was 14, my memories could be wrong lolll


----------



## Foxhound (17 Mar 2005)

I grew up in PMQ's, from Marville, France to Lahr, Germany to Cold Lake AB and then to Borden.  The PMQ's we were in at Cold lake were brand new (we were the first occupants) and Dad, being somewhat of a handyman, did finish the basement.  Workshop, playroom, laundry room etc. but since the job he did was very well done, he didn't have to remove anything when we left.  As a teenager in Borden, my buddies and I made a fair bit of pocket money cleaning PMQ's for those families who were being posted out.  This was late 70's and standards were quite strict, don't know what they would be today.


----------



## Strike (17 Mar 2005)

Although I have never lived in Qs I work with quite a few that do.  The houses are suposed to be spotless when you leave -- right down to the green bin.  The yard issue seemd to depend on where the Q is.  In Pet discussions have ensued on our (soon to be defunct  :rage own forum board about the state of the North Qs vs the South Qs.  The S ones seem to be a little less maintained when it comes to the yard.  If you are thinking about Qs make sure you take a look at the different areas and put the suggestion to CFHA about what area you want to live in.  If there are alot of Qs free (like Pet) they can be pretty accomodating.


----------



## Loadmaster (20 Mar 2005)

You might find something here.

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/info/occupantinfo_e.asp


----------



## Loadmaster (20 Mar 2005)

When I left my PMQ in St-Hubert QC the guy from CFHA did the inspection looking for everything from scratches on the floors to pin holes for hanging pictures. I was lucky because my PMQ was in good condition. He also told me that if your PMQ was not painted in the last five years and you paint when you move in, you are not required to paint when you leave. 

Just a piece of advice for anyone thinking of moving into one. When you get to the house, make sure that you do a very detailed inspection of the house and note and photograph anything that is damaged right down to the door moldings that were scraped from the guy who moved out before you. The reason I say this is because I have had friends that have moved out and CFHA has come after them for damages to the house that were already there when they moved in. (MAKE SURE THAT IT IS DOCUMENTED AND THERE IS A COPY OF IT ON YOUR FILE)


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

Is there anyone who has recently or are still living in PMQ's in Edmonton....as we are just being posted there and i'm wondering what kind of shape they are in....we haven't went on our house hunting trip yet....but just trying to get some insight on it before we go.

Thanks


----------



## Fusilier (26 May 2005)

The PMQ's are in Lancaster Park, right on the base.  Not bad - we even have bus service here now, things seem to be improving just make sure you note EVERYTHING on your march in.  Just to let you know if you're buying the housing prices in Edmonton are going up, if you want to rent other than a PMQ don't go to Griesbach.  Westcorp took over the base and PMQ's that were condemed by CE are now being rented for $1000.00 a month.


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

Fusilier said:
			
		

> The PMQ's are in Lancaster Park, right on the base.   Not bad - we even have bus service here now, things seem to be improving just make sure you note EVERYTHING on your march in.   Just to let you know if you're buying the housing prices in Edmonton are going up, if you want to rent other than a PMQ don't go to Griesbach.   Westcorp took over the base and PMQ's that were condemed by CE are now being rented for $1000.00 a month.



Well thank you so much for the info....do you know the prices for a two and three bedroom PMQ's that would be great if you could let me know...

Thanks so much.


----------



## Fusilier (26 May 2005)

http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/edmonton_h_e.asp

Here is the site for Lancaster Park, it will give you all the dirt you need including the prices for different homes both duplex and single detached.


----------



## beach_bum (26 May 2005)

jewel80002000 said:
			
		

> Well thank you so much for the info....do you know the prices for a two and three bedroom PMQ's that would be great if you could let me know...
> 
> Thanks so much.



You were already given this information in the thread about PMQ increases.  Because you didn't like that answer, were you hoping for a different one?


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> You were already given this information in the thread about PMQ increases.   Because you didn't like that answer, were you hoping for a different one?
> [/quot
> 
> No just that i've been asking so many questions.... I just forgot ...sorry.


----------



## Franko (28 May 2005)

Well I think I'll wade into the fray on this one.....

The PMQs in Petawawa are absolutely atrocious....especially on the South Side. People park their cars on the lawns all year 'round...one actually had his car parked for an entire year using his lawn as his own personal parking spot...and NOTHING was done about it. Some people leave their garbage out in bags (there is a new "by-law" prohibiting this) for a few days and, of course, al the critters get into it and the owners of the mess don't clean it up...leaving a lovely mess everywhere.

The 'Qs are now being rented out to single 20 somethings....who are not married except to their car and the beer store. You can hear them on most nights speeding around the Qs at speed in excess of 70Kph....even during the day they have no care about the kids who get out of school and are trying to cross the streets to get home. I saw one the other day almost get hit by one idiot, who didn't look a day over 18. I followed and stopped him at the Can-ex....grabbed onto him and asked him if he saw the kid he almost hit (when I say almost I mean the kid was missed by mere inches).

The dope denied he was even speeding......    :rage:

I called the cops...they fined him...on expired tags   :

But I must digress...

The Qs are being run into the ground by an organisation who is literally there to do nothing more than hike up our rents by over 100% in the past 10 years with little to show for it. They said in the beginning that it would bring costs and therefore rents, down.....that never happened. Hope you never try to get some "Weed n Feed" for your lawn (if you're one of the few who actually take care of it). The questions that are asked "What do you need that for?" start.

As far as I am concerned....save your money. Get a good size downpayment for a house and stay away from the Qs at all costs. 

You'll be saving yourself alot of hassle....and good money thrown into a building that has been paid for over 30 years ago that CFHA is not willing to keep it up to code.

Sorry for the rant....it's been building up for a while.

Regards


----------



## Loadmaster (18 Jun 2005)

Anyone know about Valcartier ????????????????


----------



## Wifie (1 Apr 2006)

Hi, I am new here and just trying to find some information. I have a friend who is still in the Reg Forces ... his ex wife is asking him if she can rent a PMQ in Esquimalt ....  Question is...... Can ex spouse's rent Q's????


----------



## Franko (1 Apr 2006)

Wifie said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new here and just trying to find some information. I have a friend who is still in the Reg Forces ... his ex wife is asking him if she can rent a PMQ in Esquimalt ....  Question is...... Can ex spouse's rent Q's????



As far as I know.....nope.

Regards


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> The PMQs in Petawawa are absolutely atrocious....especially on the South Side. People park their cars on the lawns all year 'round...one actually had his car parked for an entire year using his lawn as his own personal parking spot...and NOTHING was done about it. Some people leave their garbage out in bags (there is a new "by-law" prohibiting this) for a few days and, of course, all the critters get into it and the owners of the mess don't clean it up...leaving a lovely mess everywhere



Garbage on the streets, esp now as the snow melts is my big pet peeve....I pick up my garbage cans NLT the next day so they don't blow around, and I only put my exposed bags out the morning of.

There are IDIOTS who still have their cans and containers out past Mon am (Thurs is garbage day). There are also other IDIOTS who can't follow the simple 2 week garbage cycle for putting out their garbage. There is one person just down the street who has a big mess of garbage, cardboard, and other litter sitting out by the street now for a week. Take responsibility for your trash and clean up after yourself. Its called being a good neighbour.

The personal recourse for me is that a member of my unit lives right close to that pile. I will interrogate them as to who's pile it is and have the chain of command sort that out.

Oh, and BTW in the PMQ's rank still reigns. So as a Sgt, I can come over and ask you to sort out your mess. If you don't, being the nice guy I am, I will then tell you, and if you still don't....

I am sure you get the hint.


----------



## Elisha (2 Apr 2006)

I have to correct someone in saying that the PMQ in Griesbach are not renting for $1000 per month.  You can rent some PMQ's here (row houses) for about $600 or so a month and then a single 2 bedroom for about $700 a month and then is goes a little higher for the larger styles of Q.  You are not required here in Griesbach to mow your own grass unless you want too.  The Q's in both Griesbach and LP are both in relativly good shape.  The Q's on Base (LP) are a little cheaper for rent, but you are required to maintain your own lawn.  And you have to remember that you are not within city limits. There is a busing system out there, but it only runs on peak hours.  

Hope this helps a little.


Elisha


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Oh, and BTW in the PMQ's rank still reigns. So as a Sgt, I can come over and ask you to sort out your mess. If you don't, being the nice guy I am, I will then tell you, and if you still don't....
> 
> I am sure you get the hint.



I'm far from the slobs you are talking about but I really don't see how rank works after hours in civilian ran housing.I know a few years ago the RSM could drive around and give guys shit if their lawns were not cut etc,but a Sgt from another unit coming onto cpl bloggins doorstep to lose it on him in front of his wife and kids?

I'll check the reg's tomorrow at work.

Anyone clarify this?With references?

Oh and by the way I'll just restate I'm not the guy with my car on the front lawn etc.I take a little pride in my dwelling(even though its just a rental.)That said I am married with children. And if some guy after work who I didn't know showed up on my door step barking there would be problems.

The PMQ's here in Gagetown are also not "on"base.All problems out here are dealt with by RCMP.I know in Pet the MP's patrolled but here we are out of their jurisdiction.Gagetown is a little nicer than petawawa,not so many young guys more families than anything on my street.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> I'm far from the slobs you are talking about but I really don't see how rank works after hours in civilian ran housing.
> 
> The PMQ's here in Gagetown are also not "on"base.All problems out here are dealt with by RCMP.I know in Pet the MP's patrolled but here we are out of their jurisdiction.Gagetown is a little nicer than petawawa,not so many young guys more families than anything on my street.



Just a point.  The PMQs are DND property, even if a Civilian organization has been contracted to run them.  They still fall under DND rules and regulations.

The MPs still have jurisdiction in PMQs, but also have agreements with the Civilian authorities to handle non-military matters.  They have washed their hands of things like Domestic Disputes and other crimes committed by Dependents.  As these matters will land up in Civilian Courts, it is easier for the Civilian Police to deal with them.  Don't think that the MPs have no jurisdiction or role in any of those matters.  They do.


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

The MP's here in Gagetown don't even patrol the PMQ's as it is in the town of Oromocto.I know last year in Pet they at least patrolled the southside etc.

I understand how shacks are military housing due to being in unit lines and owned by the RSM.But if the rank system prevails in the "Q's" do I go to the WO on my street and tell him of any problems?No of course not. The proper way to complain about someone would be to go through CFHA and they would pass it on to your unit.I have looked through the CFHA website and have found nothing to agree or disagree,maybe the DIN will have something tomorrow.

Having a housing agency call your work also goes on civilian street.I know in petawawa I lived in Civilian apartments and in my lease it was stated that they could call your employer if problems arises.

Personally I like my peace and quiet here at home.If someones pumping out tunes at 1 in the morning I would proably call or go over.Having said that I think if a snr NCO from the north west pony regiment came over to tell me it was getting time for me to cut my grass a good "go fk yourself" would be in order.CFHA has inspectors who drive around and check these things,it's not the responsibility of your block afterhours rankpuller to do this.

Now I remember petawawa,the fences pasted together with old fridges,chicken wire,and the idiot's in their "too fast too furious" cars blasting hiphop at mach 3 speeds.I understand the frustration.

Does this mean a plq qualified cpl can put a trooper at attention in front of his family on his front lawn....I think not.Can someone clarify this with a reference to the personal rights of a tenent on CFHA leased property? I think the harassment thing would surley pop out if this happened.

I believe CFHA can evict pers who dont follow rules and regulations so complain to them.Keeps you from looking like a idoit,and puts things on paper with the civilians who run the company for admistrative action in the future.

cheers


----------



## GO!!! (2 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Oh, and BTW in the PMQ's rank still reigns. So as a Sgt, I can come over and ask you to sort out your mess. If you don't, being the nice guy I am, I will then tell you, and if you still don't....



....then there is nothing you can do, and you will get a door slammed in your face. 

This is no different than a Veh Tech Sgt coming over and *telling* me to get an oil change on my leased truck. I'd tell him to pi$$ off too.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Apr 2006)

That's what MFRC and bylaws and MP's are for, not Sgt's etc.  We have had cars ticketed by the MP's for being on the grass because it violates Base Standing Orders.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Apr 2006)

I have to agree with that also,......as a renter I have rights in regards to the property.....sorry my friend but I would tell you to hoop your forehead also. [ in such a nice way of course that you think its a compliment]


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> I'm far from the slobs you are talking about but I really don't see how rank works after hours in civilian ran housing.I know a few years ago the RSM could drive around and give guys shit if their lawns were not cut etc,but a Sgt from another unit coming onto cpl bloggins doorstep to lose it on him in front of his wife and kids?
> 
> I'll check the reg's tomorrow at work.
> 
> Anyone clarify this?With references?


This is IRT garbage left out and other health concerns. I could care less about your veh.
No references required. I find out your name and unit from the Base nominal role, and I phone your Seargent Major. And I don't "lose it" on anyone. I speak clearly in an low voice. If you can't get the hint from that...

And here in Petawawa, it has been done, and does work.

Oh, and the NDA/QR&O's etc work 24/7. Also the Base Commander/RSM still "owns" the PMQ areas. Disgusting piles of garbage will still elicit a poor responce from him (as it has in the past here in Petawawa).


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2006)

Well, if my RSM got a phone call from a Sgt in unit X about my garbage cans, I would hope he would politely field your complaint.  Then I would hope that he would phone the RSM of unit X, and tell him that one of his senior NCOs was using his rank as a club in the PMQ patch.  I have seen the rank hammer backfire big time in regard to PMQ politics.


----------



## orange.paint (2 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> This is IRT garbage left out and other health concerns. I could care less about your veh.
> No references required. I find out your name and unit from the Base nominal role, and I phone your Seargent Major. And I don't "lose it" on anyone. I speak clearly in an low voice. If you can't get the hint from that...
> 
> And here in Petawawa, it has been done, and does work.
> ...



Well I don't think rank in general would matter at all.If myself as a cpl was sick of a Sgt who defecated on his front lawn daily I could also use my chain of command to get the same effect.But as I alluded to earlier it would be much more professional to inform CFHA who regulates the rules.Also CFHA could keep a record of past incidents and take action to remove the person from the quarters.

I know here in Gagetown a few years back one of the ssm wanted to inspect his guys PMQ's and was shut down by CFHA.He had no right to do so.(Someone who was in that squadron can expand on that).

I just don't see how people get off pulling rank after work.And why would you bring yourself into someone Else's problems by phoning the rsm of that said pers?Why not call CFHA and let them do it? Maybe you get pdr points I'm not aware of?

And as I said earlier seeming you want to pull rank in the PMQ's next time my basement floods at 3h00 I'll come wake you up,I couldn't possibly call CFHA as you being the "Block Sgt" would need to for me,using chain of command and all.


----------



## Cybelle24 (2 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Oh, and BTW in the PMQ's rank still reigns. So as a Sgt, I can come over and ask you to sort out your mess. If you don't, being the nice guy I am, I will then tell you, and if you still don't....
> 
> I am sure you get the hint.



I think in some cases living next door to a slob can be as much of a pain in the ass than living next door to someone who takes himself _extremely_ seriously...  :


----------



## Armymedic (2 Apr 2006)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> I think in some cases living next door to a slob can be as much of a pain in the ass than living next door to someone who takes himself _extremely_ seriously...  :



Aye, Lassie, if you only knew.

You're not the one who has to move beer cans, ripped open garbage bags and strewn cardboard off the sidewalk so that thier kids can ride thier bikes.


----------



## Franko (2 Apr 2006)

Personally I go through the CFHA with my concerns and report it all....after a one time friendly approach of course.

I've had everything from drug users to 18 somethings partying it up and tearing up the Q's.

Sooner or later the kids, and that's what they are because they take no responsibility for their actions, get punted out of the PMQs.

If they don't act, I just wait for an opportunity to ask some questions directly to the Base or Brigade Commander as to why.

Normally it gets sorted out....and rather quickly.

I just call the cops for anything else....seing as the MPs are pretty much impotent when it comes to domestic problems (no offence meant)

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Apr 2006)

Sorry for the highjack, Franko did you get my PM?


----------



## Cybelle24 (3 Apr 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Aye, Lassie, if you only knew.
> 
> You're not the one who has to move beer cans, ripped open garbage bags and strewn cardboard off the sidewalk so that thier kids can ride thier bikes.



My point is simply that CFHA and the MPs are there to take care of that kind of problems. It's their job. I can't see how flaunting your rank in you neighbours' faces to try 'n make them obey could be a good solution. I don't think it would accomplish anything except pissing them off and making them even more uncooperative. Arrogance isn't the best way to get results.


----------



## Springroll (3 Apr 2006)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> My point is simply that CFHA and the MPs are there to take care of that kind of problems. It's their job.



I would also recommend people seeking help from their PMQ town council. 

Our Q's in Belmont Park had a town council that assisted in sorting out disputes.
It was on a volunteer basis with the president being a CF member and the other volunteers being any resident(I was a council member for over a year), and I know the council helped out on more than just a few serious dispute issues. If your PMQ's don't have a coucil, maybe ltalk to CFHA about starting one.

When that doesn't work, go to CFHA, and when that doesn't work, go higher....someone will make things right(other than Mike Holmes).

No matter where you live, you still have poeple who do not take pride in their appearance, be it their home(rented or not) or their personal appearance. The key is to MAKE them. We had some very sloppy neighbours and once I started just taking care of my side of the duplex(mowing my side of the lawn, gardening, sanding and painting the railings etc) they began too. Once we moved out though, all heck broke loose and their Q looked like it belonged in a junk yard. 

Some people may require more of a firm hand in getting with game.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Apr 2006)

Cybelle24 said:
			
		

> My point is simply that CFHA and the MPs are there to take care of that kind of problems. It's their job.


Garbage is hardly a MP issue. And CFHA doesn't seem to care too much about garbage and containers blowing around the Q's. So if they don't, who do you expect has to deal with it?



> I can't see how flaunting your rank in you neighbours' faces to try 'n make them obey could be a good solution. I don't think it would accomplish anything except pissing them off and making them even more uncooperative. Arrogance isn't the best way to get results.


I see where our misunderstanding is....I would not flaunt it. I have lived here for several yrs, most around here know who I am. As I said earlier, I would ask.

Something along the line of, "Hi, I live just up the row from you. That pile of garbage in front of you Q is a big mess. Think you could sort that out before it all blows around, please?"
then it would be.... Hi I am Sgt XXXX from up the row, I talked to you a couple days ago about your garbage. Please sort it out.
Of course, if its the mom of 3 with her husband overseas, then I would be more then happy to help her out.....But chances are, the 2 dozen beer cans are not hers.

You don't get anywhere fast by being an ass. And you know...for most responsible people, just asking them to clean up is enough.


----------



## Cybelle24 (5 Apr 2006)

> Garbage is hardly a MP issue. And CFHA doesn't seem to care too much about garbage and containers blowing around the Q's. So if they don't, who do you expect has to deal with it?



I have friends who live in Valcartier's PMQs and they had the same kind of problems you had with their neighbours, and they didn't need to settle it themselves. They just went to CFHA and told them what the situation was, and CFHA took care of it.



> I see where our misunderstanding is....I would not flaunt it. I have lived here for several yrs, most around here know who I am. As I said earlier, I would ask.
> 
> Something along the line of, "Hi, I live just up the row from you. That pile of garbage in front of you Q is a big mess. Think you could sort that out before it all blows around, please?"
> then it would be.... Hi I am Sgt XXXX from up the row, I talked to you a couple days ago about your garbage. Please sort it out.
> Of course, if its the mom of 3 with her husband overseas, then I would be more then happy to help her out.....But chances are, the 2 dozen beer cans are not hers.



If that's your attitude then it's perfect, but in your previous post you sounded like the kind of guy who would come up to his neighbour and tell him something like "Hey, I'm a Sgt and you're just a stupid Cpl so you better clean your yard when I tell you to or else I'll put you in trouble". Maybe that's not what you meant at all but I've got to tell you, you really sounded _that_ arrogant. And the proof is the strong reaction you got from a couple of members (including me). But hey, if that's not what you meant and it's just a misunderstanding, it's okay.



> You don't get anywhere fast by being an ***. And you know...for most responsible people, just asking them to clean up is enough.



That's exactly what I've been saying all along  ;D.


----------



## *star (11 May 2006)

Fusilier said:
			
		

> Westcorp took over the base and PMQ's that were condemed by CE are now being rented for $1000.00 a month.





			
				Elisha said:
			
		

> I have to correct someone in saying that the PMQ in Griesbach are not renting for $1000 per month.  You can rent some PMQ's here (row houses) for about $600 or so a month and then a single 2 bedroom for about $700 a month and then is goes a little higher for the larger styles of Q.



You are both correct. 

All the old PMQ's on Griesbach are all now owned by Westcorp. However part of the purchase agreement between Westcorp and DND/Canada Lands was that Westcorp wasn't allowed to kick out any current Members that were living in the PMQ's under CFHA. 

Westcorp was allowed to have the empty PMQs immediately for civilian rentals and as CF Members moved out they would take over the remaining houses. 

So there are two types of rentals at Griesbach. CFHA PMQ's that go for the $600-700 and Westcorp townhouses (old PMQ's that are mostly filled with military) that are not governed by CFHA that go for $1000-1200. The military members that are with Westcorp usually are members who wouldn't qualify for a PMQ under CFHA ie. a bunch of single members living together. 

All new incoming residents are supposed to be slotted into Lancaster Park as CFHA is supposed to be handing over the homes in Griesbach to Westcorp. 

Here is the interesting part...some Members have rented a Westcorp house on the civilian market for $1000-1200 and then claim they need a PMQ for whatever sad story and wrangled CFHA to agree and forced Westcorp into switching over it over to a CFHA PMQ. Not sure but I've heard it happening about 4 times now. Anyone have more info?

So your both correct...you can be side by side on the old Griesbach base in the same house and be paying very different rent!

I don't know about the claim that CE condemned the houses that Westcorp is now renting. I would think that if a house was bad enough for CE to condemn that Westcorp wouldn't legally be able to rent it. 

Westcorp doesn't have the houses because they were condemned, they have them cause they purchased that portion of the base from Canada Lands/DND.

And if your reading this from somewhere else and you are getting posted in, you might consider living elsewhere...

Because you will most likely end up living on the edge of one of the largest and most exciting redevelopment projects in the city (READ CONSTANT CONSTRUCTION). Few people living there care about their properties because as soon as Westcorp takes over all the old PMQ's they will be tearing them all down (they have already started). Alot of houses are half falling down and have smashed windows and doors. 

Don't get me wrong, some people really care for their places and it shows. Many people really like it because it is excellent in terms of location. 

Just don't plan on living there long-term or expect too much if you do choose to live there. 

Lancaster Park is fine place to live if you want to do the PMQ or rental route. 

However, if you can afford it, buy a house/condo instead. Costs for houses in Edmonton have risen alot in the past 5 years but overall it still has some of the least expensive real estate in the country...


----------



## shaunswife (24 May 2006)

when we lived in griesbach, even after it went to westcorp, we still fell under the dnd regulations.

angela


----------

